# srring bear hunt



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

looking to catch on with a group of bow hunters maybe going to canada to hunt bear would like to join and go in 2011.Im 59yrs old love to hunt never have gone bear hunting think any one could help me out


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have an outfitter or know of a group to recommend. 

If you go through Bowhunting Safari Consultants, they will put you on a good hunt. They only deal with good places, so the hunt won't be the cheapest for sure, but I always had quality hunts book with them.

You could post up at texasbowhunter.com as well. I know that they had groups going, but I am sure they are filled by now...but you never know when someone might cancel...or you could get more recommendations. Board moves much faster over there.


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Send bucksnort a PM. He hunts black bear in Maine and has I think a 100% success ratio with the people he hunts with there.

I think he shoots them with a rifle so ask him about bow hunting with his group.

TH


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

*bear hunt*

try www.buckparadise.com We went on a bear hunt several years back and had a great time. Saw eleven bears the first hunt and killed one. The lodge is nice and they have boat for fishing on green lake. The boat was not great but had a great time. Me my brother and nephew and a good friend all got a bear,(bow kills) also two guys from michigan got a bear each. 
Look at website and if the pictures are still there I think they retered to us as the Texas boys if you want to see pictures. hunt is in Canada.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I highly recommend this guy. I personally would not go with anyone else.
http://www.tomahmountain.com/Home.htm


----------

